# URL-Design mit „mod_rewrite“



## D@nger (19. April 2006)

Hallo,

mal wieder ist der Betreff nicht so deutlich aber das Problem soll hier erklärt werden.
Und zwar habe ich es jetzt mit diesem PHP-Script geschafft meine Inhalte dynamisch einzubinden:

```
<?php
$ident = 'page';
if(isset($_GET[$ident])) {
switch($_GET[$ident]) {
case 'news' :
include('neuheiten.htm');
break;
case 'gbook' :
include('./pfad/zum/ordner/gbook.php');
break;
case 'etc' :
include('./pfad/zum/ordner/etc.php');
break;

default :
include('./pfad/zum/ordner/error.php');
break;
}
}
else {
include('./pfad/zum/ordner/start.php');
}
?>
```

So, wenn ich jetzt dieses eingebe:
http://localhost/Ordner1/Ordner2/index.php?page=news
erscheint meine Design-Datei und am Inhaltsplatz die Datei neuheiten.htm.
Das sieht alles einwandfrei aus.

Doch da mir und auch wahrscheinlich den Suchmaschinen die URL nicht gefällt würde ich gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist die Datei irgendwie umzubenennen, z.B. in news.html. Unter 
http://localhost/Ordner1/Ordner2/news.html sollte dann genau das selbe erscheinen wie unter
http://localhost/Ordner1/Ordner2/index.php?page=news

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Gumbo (20. April 2006)

Es ist ganz einfach:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !-d
RewriteCond     %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !-f
RewriteRule     ^([a-z]+)$            /index.php?page=$1   [L]
```
Es ist jedoch möglich, dass zusätzlich noch einige Einstellungen angepasst werden müssen.


----------



## D@nger (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
vielen Dank und in welche Datei kommt dieser Code nun?


----------



## Gumbo (20. April 2006)

In eine der Apaches Konfigurationsdateien, vornehmlich in eine „.htaccess“-Datei, da die anderen meistens nicht zugänglich sind.


----------

